# Your Favorite Fake Sci-Fi Profanity



## Fajitas (Feb 2, 2005)

Yesterday I found myself in a public place with a perfectly good reason to swear out loud.  Naturally, I didn't as one never knows if Eric's Grandma is out in public.  However, it did occur to me that I, as a geek, had a pretty choice selection of sci-fi profanities I could pick from, that had little or no profane meaning to the outside world.

This, naturally, got me thinking about the variety of sci-fi swears, and which are the best.  Which, naturally, got me thinking about the boards.

So how 'bout it?  Which of the above sci-fi swears is your favorite?

(Write-in candidates encouraged if I've forgotten any, but lets stick to *fake* profanity, please.  Eric's Grandma and all...)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2005)

While I like Stang/Sithspit/Sithspawn from Star Wars, gots to go with frell. Its Farscape! Farscaaape!


----------



## Wombat (Feb 2, 2005)

Red Dwarf:  Smeg Off


----------



## Gronin (Feb 2, 2005)

I discovered Farscape only 4 months ago and have since seen every episode on DVD (and yes in spite of how it looks I have a life - I just don't sleep much).  I now catch myself using the odd frell etc without thinking about it.  So my vote goes for frell.  Prior to finding Farscape my vote would have gone for gorram etc from Firefly.   Although as I remember Shadowrun had some good ones......gonna have to go dig out the books now.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 2, 2005)

What do you think my fave is?


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Feb 2, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Red Dwarf:  Smeg Off




Going to have to second that one


----------



## Mr Gone (Feb 2, 2005)

Pirates of Dark water had two that I remember, pardon the spelling

Noi Jeatat (angry frustration)
Chungo lungo (Sudden surprise)


----------



## Boddha (Feb 2, 2005)

Have to offer a third voice for Smeg.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 2, 2005)

Smeg or Smeghead - poll should really have had an option for Other - please specify.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2005)

And Legion of Superheroes has a bunch too. Probably the oldest ones.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 2, 2005)

Frell, it like other curse words are simple and with the right emphase people know what you mean.


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2005)

I haven't seen the new _Battlestar Galactica_ series, but the old one had "feldercarb" as well as "frak."

In any case, I voted for "ruttin'" - it's even a real word and everything!

Johnathan


----------



## Shag (Feb 2, 2005)

Another for Smeghead


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 2, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> And Legion of Superheroes has a bunch too. Probably the oldest ones.




Those are the ones I'd have to go with. 
General: 
Grife - damn, darn, grief, and in some cases 'god' in the general sense.
Sprock - the 'f' word in 21st Century Parlance.
Zootie - the hindquarters in vulgar parlance
Squaj - unisex insult similar to the B-word for male or female, or something a bit stronger.
Nass - Excrement or vulgar parlance for same.
Skrag - Knock it off, stop it
Linsnarian [Gear's homeworld]:
Foozle / Squeedle - a quick and dirty jury-rig of a biotechnological connection to a completely inorganic AI type interface. 
30th Century Archaic:
Rad-Burn (You) - G-damn you. Literally "may you receive a painful radiation burn"
Grummy - Disgusting condition, slimy, unclean, nasty
Drek - see above, Nass


----------



## Mystery Man (Feb 2, 2005)

Felgercarb!!


----------



## Xythlord (Feb 2, 2005)

Ah this brings a grin to my face, I would have to say that I like Frak......It has a very harsh feel to it.

As for shadowrun they used Fraggin and Drek (which I really like): As in Xythlord is a real drekhead, etc.   

Xythlord


----------



## RichCsigs (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm giving another vote for feldercarb/felgercarb/feltercarb (however it's pronounced).  I used to say that as a kid.


----------



## SWAT (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll go with anything that has "Smeg" in it... Smeg, Smeghead, Smeg Off, Smegging Hell...


----------



## GreyShadow (Feb 2, 2005)

Smeg works for me.


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Feb 2, 2005)

Does Shadowrun count as scifi?  Because if it doesn't then frag you drek-head!


----------



## Scarbonac (Feb 2, 2005)

I voted "Belgium", but only because "smeg" wasn't an option. "Smeg", "Smeg-head", Smegged-up", "Smegging" and "Smeg-for-brains" have all made their way into my IRL vocabulary. Still, "Frak", "Felgercarb", "Frell" and "Noi Jetat" are lots of fun, too.


"Twist my soul in the Abyss! Get that _jetatin_ monkey-bird!"


Good ones that weren't on the list are petaQ, ghuy'cha', Qu'vatlh (all Klingon) and "Cameleopardus!" -- This one (from _Space Academy_) isn't exactly a curse-word, but an expression of amazement or surprise, often approximating "Cool!", "Awesome!" or "Radical!".


----------



## ironmani (Feb 2, 2005)

Well being a Transformers fan, I got to go with "Slag."


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 2, 2005)

Judge Dredd fans may be familar with 'Drokk' and 'Grudd'. Also from the pages of 2000AD comes 'Sneck'. I think that was a Strontium Dog one...

Is Lobo's favourite word allowed?


----------



## Mystery Man (Feb 2, 2005)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> I voted "Belgium", but only because "smeg" wasn't an option. "Smeg", "Smeg-head", Smegged-up", "Smegging" and "Smeg-for-brains" have all made their way into my IRL vocabulary.




Smeg is a real word and really gross too.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 2, 2005)

Being a fan of White Wolf's Changeling RPG, I'd have to go with "Figinfurbingurmurbinmitzermurbin!"; the ultimate knocker cuss word. I may not have spelt it accurately though since I typed it from memory (yeah I actually bothered to memorized it for a character once).


----------



## Fajitas (Feb 2, 2005)

Let me just say I'm shocked and amazed at the sheer breadth and scope of y'all's knowledge of fictional profanity.  Tho' lord knows I probably shouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 2, 2005)

Fajitas said:
			
		

> Let me just say I'm shocked and amazed at the sheer breadth and scope of y'all's knowledge of fictional profanity. Tho' lord knows I probably shouldn't be surprised...



Frellin' right you shouldn't be...


----------



## Felix (Feb 2, 2005)

I like it when Amy Wang from Futurama starts cussing in whatever phony asian language she speaks.

Hot cartoon chicks with dirty mouths. Friggin Awesome!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 2, 2005)

Smeg is my vote. Shame it's not in the poll!


----------



## KChagga (Feb 2, 2005)

I like and sometimes use TANJ! from Larry Niven's Known Space books.  Of course it stands for There Ain't No Justice.


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 2, 2005)

Another vote for Smeg (which would likely be winning this poll hands down by now if it was featured there!)


----------



## Belen (Feb 2, 2005)

Anything from Firefly with a honorable mention to Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 2, 2005)

HEY!
Get my handle off the Poll!  

I voted for it, although Smeg and Felgercarb are more often used by me.
Even if I am scruffy lookin.

"Lords of Light!"
Nyrf


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 2, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Smeg is a real word and really gross too.



It is?  You sure you aren't thinking of smegma?  I'm not saying you're wrong, but I don't know that word, and can't find it in my dictionary either.


----------



## WaterMonk (Feb 2, 2005)

"Rimmer, you are a smeg-head."

I'm voting for smeg.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 2, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It is?  You sure you aren't thinking of smegma?  I'm not saying you're wrong, but I don't know that word, and can't find it in my dictionary either.




They are thinking of smegma, which is fitting because that is the word that Smeg is referencing (being an abbreviated version of it).

Me, I gotta go with Frell.  I have to, it's the only one I actually Use in rl speach.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Feb 2, 2005)

ddvmor said:
			
		

> Is Lobo's favourite word allowed?




You know it is, ya bastich.


----------



## Mystery Man (Feb 2, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It is? You sure you aren't thinking of smegma? I'm not saying you're wrong, but I don't know that word, and can't find it in my dictionary either.




Yeah I figure smeg is short for smegma. Bleh...

Reminds of a radio call in show talking about the worst jobs people ever had. One guy called in and told about one of his jobs at the horse track was cleaning smegma off of geldings. *hork*


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 2, 2005)

frag


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 2, 2005)

Bidda-bidda-bidda


----------



## Fajitas (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmmm.  Well, so far I count 11 write-in votes for smeg (12 if I count the person who said they *would* have voted for it had it been there, but instead voted for something else), and it's unclear how many non-posting voters might have gone for it.  A definite contender.  It completely escaped my mind when I wrote up the poll.  More's the pity.

I think it'd still be losing to Frell, tho'.  Hard to say where it would stand compared to Frak, Belgium, and Nerf-herder.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 3, 2005)

I wish Frag was on there too.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Scarbonac (Feb 3, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> "Lords of Light!"





"Demon-Dogs!"  



			
				Felix said:
			
		

> I like it when Amy Wang from Futurama starts cussing in whatever phony asian language she speaks.
> 
> Hot cartoon chicks with dirty mouths. Friggin Awesome!





Well, _SPLUH_! Amy _Wong_ (Not "Wang" -- tsk, such a dirty mind!   ) is the kewtest li'l ole Martian gal with a nasty talk-hole that there is!  




			
				Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Smeg is a real word and really gross too.





"Smegma", as has been noted, is the word you're thinkin' of; IIRC, the producers/writers of _Red Dwarf _ came up with "smeg" because it sounds nasty but actually doesn't mean anything in particular.


----------



## broghammerj (Feb 3, 2005)

*Joshua Dyal*


> It is? You sure you aren't thinking of smegma? I'm not saying you're wrong, but I don't know that word, and can't find it in my dictionary either.



 You would be correct sir!

*Mystery Man:*


> Yeah I figure smeg is short for smegma. Bleh...Reminds of a radio call in show talking about the worst jobs people ever had. One guy called in and told about one of his jobs at the horse track was cleaning smegma off of geldings. *hork*



 Well as a urologist I could comment on your commnetary, but instead I chose to just chuckle to myself and shake my head.  By the way I'll throw in my vote for Drek from Shadowrun.


----------



## Mark (Feb 3, 2005)

broghammerj said:
			
		

> By the way I'll throw in my vote for Drek from Shadowrun.




Drek (Drec, Dreck) is not a fake sci-fi word, nor originally from _Shadowrun_, but rather a Yiddish word (from the German _Drec_) for "filth" or "dung" commonly used in modern times (_Dreck_) as "crap(py stuff)" or worse.


----------



## stevelabny (Feb 3, 2005)

Firefly is great. 
Frag is fun.

but the winners are sprock, grife and nass. 

and once again the comic book industry can kiss my rear for dropping one more piece of identifiable dialogue from modern comics.


----------



## spyscribe (Feb 3, 2005)

Having spent far too much time thinking about this question, I think the genius of "frell" is that it is 1) easy to say, 2) obviously an expletive without actually being inappropriate for public use and 3) those not in the know either assume they misheard you saying "hell" or figure you made a quick save from saying a more well-known word that begins with f.  That last is, I feel, an important characteristic in a stealth swear, which loses some of its utility if its inherent strangeness calls attention to itself.

Gets my vote hands-down.


----------



## jshelky (Feb 3, 2005)

Ee Chuta


"How rude"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 3, 2005)

WaterMonk said:
			
		

> "Rimmer, you are a smeg-head."
> 
> I'm voting for smeg.




Personally I vote for _Rimmer_

oh and _Shag_ as in the often quoted "Scooby _Shag_ Daphne" MWAHAHAHA

but if those are disallowed then *Smeg* you all

and 2000AD also had the word *Funt* - which I always thought was really pushing things!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh and I had almost forgotten Shazbot (used that extensively as a kid at school!)

and one of the best is

"You farging, corksocking, somanumbatchin' ice-hole!" from ?


----------



## Umbra (Feb 3, 2005)

The unavailable 'smeg' for me.


----------



## devilish (Feb 3, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Oh and I had almost forgotten Shazbot (used that extensively as a kid at school!)
> 
> and one of the best is
> 
> "You farging, corksocking, somanumbatchin' ice-hole!" from ?




Johnny Dangerously....

I'm in for Dark Water: Nojitat and Chongo Longo --- these are used
at the gaming table *constantly* ...

also the Thundarrian "Lords of Light!"  "Demon Dogs!"


----------



## ml3 (Feb 3, 2005)

*No one swears like the Klingons*

while  I pick Frell from the list, I am partial to
<dl> <dt>*QI'yaH* </dt><dd>*(excl)* Klingon curse [vulgar Klingon expression; one of the  strongest,  most foul Klingon expressions; it defies translation]

and

</dd><dt>*taHqeq*   </dt>   <dd>*(excl)* epithet [this is a classic insult.]  </dd>   <dt>     
How can you not love Klingon swearing? Bile and spit fly with every word!
  </dt>   
  <dd>
  </dd> </dl>


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 3, 2005)

A write-in for "smeg", please!  And smeg is, in fact, derived from smegma.

I have to admit that I say "frell", though.  I have never watched Farscape, though; one of my gaming group members said it regularly.  I picked it up from there.

I also say frag and drek.  Anything to keep my 2 year old from picking up the real cusswords!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Feb 3, 2005)

Mr Gone said:
			
		

> Pirates of Dark water had two that I remember, pardon the spelling
> 
> Noi Jeatat (angry frustration)





Even though I haven't seen Pirates of Dark Water in _ages_, I still find myself using this quite a bit.  This and swearing in Klingon comes in handy with all these pesky rug-rats running around 


Brian
<><


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 3, 2005)

jshelky said:
			
		

> Ee Chuta
> 
> "How rude"



  Classic.


----------



## Felix (Feb 3, 2005)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> Amy *Wong*



D'oh! Heh... yeah, it's hard not to let the mind wander when thinking about Amy Wong...

...Sigh...


----------



## Ferret (Feb 3, 2005)

I dispise frell and dren. Reasons unknown. I do love the word Smeg, and gorram. But generally I don't like them.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

Gorram.  I dunno I just like it.

Smeg would be a closer than close runner up though.


----------



## jasper (Feb 4, 2005)

nano-nano or is nanoo-nanoo 
Come you forgot Mork and Mindy.


----------



## bastrak (Feb 4, 2005)

I vote for "Drokk" too. It's from Judge Dredd the various comics and not so good film.


----------



## Scarbonac (Feb 4, 2005)

Felix said:
			
		

> D'oh! Heh... yeah, it's hard not to let the mind wander when thinking about Amy Wong...
> 
> ...Sigh...





Freeee-OW! Space-cookies!


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 4, 2005)

A second vote for tanj, the only one I actually use now and then.


----------



## Kesh (Feb 5, 2005)

I thought I was the only one who remembered _Pirates of Dark Water_. *sigh* The original mini-series was fantastic, but the series went downhill fast. Oh well.

Also, I seem to recall there was a longer version of 'noi jitat' used *once* during the mini-series.


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 5, 2005)

Add me to the smeg list.

Ugh. Never mind.


----------



## Ferret (Feb 5, 2005)

Kesh said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one who remembered _Pirates of Dark Water_. *sigh* The original mini-series was fantastic, but the series went downhill fast. Oh well.
> 
> Also, I seem to recall there was a longer version of 'noi jitat' used *once* during the mini-series.




That series sounds familiar.....


----------



## Kesh (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe this poster will help?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Bidda-bidda-bidda




ROTFL!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2005)

jasper said:
			
		

> nano-nano or is nanoo-nanoo
> Come you forgot Mork and Mindy.




Thats not a profanity though - more likely a formal greeting
Morks expletive was Shazbot! (as I mentioned earlier)


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2005)

Kesh said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one who remembered _Pirates of Dark Water_. *sigh* The original mini-series was fantastic, but the series went downhill fast. Oh well.
> 
> Also, I seem to recall there was a longer version of 'noi jitat' used *once* during the mini-series.




Your not the only one.

I based one of the main villains in my homebrew on Bloth (made him a Blackguard Liche), and tried to figure out how to make a Ecomancer PrC based on Tula


----------



## Cor Azer (Feb 8, 2005)

*Ruttin'*

I use it most conversations... and often it has discovered the resident Firefly fans on message boards.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 8, 2005)

Mr Gone said:
			
		

> Pirates of Dark water had two that I remember, pardon the spelling
> 
> Noi Jeatat (angry frustration)
> Chungo lungo (Sudden surprise)




YES!!!!!....oh god..., great words.

Edit: Found more...

Naja dog.
Nat-chut?
Neverian mudworm.
Noy Borga(variant of Noy Jitat)
Noy Jitat
"Boy" Bloth's insulting comment upon Ren.
Chonga!
Chongo-longo!

Man, this bring back memories.


----------



## Orius (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll say none of them.  I usually find fake swear words to be silly myself.


----------



## Fenlock (Feb 8, 2005)

"horrorshow"...


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 8, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> I wish Frag was on there too.




What's that from? I'm more used to the Vietnam context for it, where its a verb and not a cussword.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2005)

iirc Frag is another 2000AD (the comic that spawned Judge Dread et al) cuss word


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 9, 2005)

One of the best sci-fi cuss words I've seen came from the first series of Robohunter in 2000AD. Jim Kidd introduced us to 

Snut.

What the snut? Snut off. I'll snutting well do what I want, snut-head.

It seemed a really "realistic" swear word (in a "not a real word at all" sense, of course).

A cuss word I always liked from the Dragonrider books by Anne McCafferey was "Scorch it!"

Cheers


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2005)

Had to add my coppers....
These are Tolkien Sindarin insults


Cowardly dog(s) = Nadorhuan(rim) 
Feast of wolves (slain enemy) = Mereth en draugrim 
Gate bird(slain enemy) = Andodulin 
Go kiss an orc = Auta miqula orqu 
I hate you = Amin delotha lle 
Listen to my laughter = Lasta lalaithamin 
Much wind pours from your mouth = Antolle ulua sulrim 
Son of snakes (dishonest person) = Utinu en lokirim 
You are king in your imagination = Lle naa haran e' nausalle 
You disgust me = Amin feuya ten' lle 
You smell like a human = Lle holma ve' edan 
You're ugly and your mother dresses you funny  = Llie n'vanima ar' lle atara lanneina 
Your head is empty = Dolle naa lost


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 9, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Red Dwarf:  Smeg Off




Darn, would've voted for that!


----------



## javapadawan (Feb 9, 2005)

ml3 said:
			
		

> How can you not love Klingon swearing? Bile and spit fly with every word!




Another vote here for Klingon curses. I find them very satisfying to say when I'm frustrated, probably because they are forcibly expelled rather than spoken. Also, it startles my husband. 

My favorite is ghuy'cha'.


----------



## Scarbonac (Feb 12, 2005)

Kesh said:
			
		

> Maybe this poster will help?





"It's _High Adventure _ with the Pirates of Dark Water!"


Twist my soul in the Abyss, I loved that jetatin show. I would commit crimes against the laws of Mer and Man to have a follow-up to the series that resolved the storyline.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 12, 2005)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> Well, _SPLUH_! Amy _Wong_ (Not "Wang" -- tsk, such a dirty mind!   ) is the kewtest li'l ole Martian gal with a nasty talk-hole that there is!




As _though_.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Feb 12, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Johnny Dangerously....




I'm going to cut off your bells and shove them up your eyes! You fargin bastich.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Feb 12, 2005)

Crom!


----------



## Frostmarrow (Feb 12, 2005)

Which reminds me... There are Red Dwarf t-shirts that features Lister carrying some kind of hoover/gun on the front and a quote on the back:

Let's get out there and tw



Spoiler



a


t it!


----------



## Undead Pete (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm particular to "Fireblast!" from James Axler's _Deathlands_ series


----------



## fba827 (Feb 13, 2005)

Chalk me up for Pirates of Dark Water as well!


----------



## S'mon (Feb 13, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Red Dwarf:  Smeg Off




Smeg is so obviously #1 that it's a smegging shame you left it off the poll.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Feb 13, 2005)

I voted for "Frak" from Battlestar Galactica.

I generally don't like how most writers come up with their own cuss words. Not to say the act of doing it is something I don't like, but rather the result is something I usually don't like. Most of it sounds silly.

I like "frak" because...when said fast and loud and in the heat of the moment, it sounds exactly (or very close to) the same as what I would say here in this reality.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 13, 2005)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> I like "frak" because...when said fast and loud and in the heat of the moment, it sounds exactly (or very close to) the same as what I would say here in this reality.




The one thing I don't like about it as opposed to the other real one is that this one doesn't roll off of your tongue as well. Frak has 4 mouth movements, the other one has 3.


----------



## D+1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Smeg.

It's the only fictional profanity I've EVER come across that actually works.  Everything else seemed obviously and cheesily "made-up".  Perhaps it's just in the performance/delivery.


----------



## SilentJay (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm going with 'frack', as it sounds more harsh than the others (even if ruttin' is real slang.)  As much as I love Farscape, 'frell' and 'dren' have alwasy been sorespots for me as they're too pleasant sounding, even when spoken harshly.  They're too pleasant sounding to be used as gutterally as they are.  

Also, 'frell' sounds like a shampoo. 

Personally, as a write in, I'd say that the Mandarin curse words used on Firefly are the best, as they're all real Mandarin curse words.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 16, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> What do you think my fave is?




You frelling Belguim you.


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Your not the only one.
> 
> I based one of the main villains in my homebrew on Bloth (made him a Blackguard Liche), and tried to figure out how to make a Ecomancer PrC based on Tula




I have some prelim notes (in my head) for an Ersatz Pirates of Darkwater setting too -- so add me to the fan list

Oh yeah on topic -- I like Frell of the choices listed -- Smeg is too foul -- if I wanted that impact  I would use real expletives 

Frell is just right


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 17, 2005)

Bother. 

Winnie the poo.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Feb 18, 2005)

Another one is "Lucy" from the novelizaton of _Douglas Adams's Starship Titanic_ by Terry Jones.  I'm not familiar with the game, so I don't know if it's there too.

I tend to think that the idea of a bad word is quite foolish.  If a word's so bad don't put it in the language to begin with.


----------



## Wolf72 (Feb 18, 2005)

we can only choose one???

frak and gorram are my two favorites.

... but nerf-herder will always be a classic.


----------

